# Battlefield 2 Stats Problem



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello

I'm having a bit of a problem with my bf2 stats, they will not update and i cannot see a reason why?
The first I noticed was when I received a medal 5 days ago and it still hasnt been updated to this day, EA's own web-site states that it should only take about 2 days max. 
I have been playing on ranked servers, mostly EA's own servers and have tried deleting my bf2 folder in my documents, where my config file is kept.

Any suggestions on how to sort this out would be gratefully appreciated.

:up:


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

i dont trust either EA's stats system or the one of the game. I usually check my stats at these 2 sites
http://www.bf2stats.nl/
http://www.bf2s.com/
Thes 1st one is better. Sometimes, stats take time to update, a few days like you said. Or maybe there's some kind of problem with the servers.... dunno


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

Well thx for the reply but I usually use http://www.bf2s.com/ to check my stats anyway.

My nickname is > c.dennis all I need to become first seargent is basic engineer badge, I've recieve this medal about 2 times now it dosnt get registered.

Check my nickname out and see.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have the exact same problem. It's a bug... dunno when it will be fixed. EA is rather slow at fixing major bugs...


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

i think i know what you mean now. You've got 24084 points out of 20000, which are the required to be promoted to 1st sergeant.no?
well, all i can say is welcome to the club  
The same thing has happened to me, though a few months ago. I've got 33185 out of 20000.
I once asked this of on another forum, and apparently, what happens is that, your supposed to get all of the badges, etc, BEFORE you reach the necessary score. If not, like what's happened to you and me, you dont get promoted until next rank but also the same way.
Let me explain, with our example:
We were both Master Sergeants, right? And, to get promoted to First Sergeant we needed this: 
* Rank: Gunnery Sergeant
* Score: 20,000
* Awards: Basic Knife Combat Badge, Basic Pistol Combat Badge, Basic Assault Combat Badge, Basic Anti-tank Combat Badge, Basic Sniper Combat Badge, Basic Spec Ops Combat Badge, Basic Support Combat Badge, Basic Engineer Combat Badge, Basic Medic Combat Badge.
BUT, as i think you said before, and also happened to me, we reached the 20k points, before getting all of the awards( I for example, got the Basic Sniper and Basic Spec Ops when i already had 21k points.)
What can you do to get promoted, nothing, sorry. Just look at the nearest rank after that one and go for it, getting awards before points.
Since you and me are the same ranks, the next closest one would be the 50000 points (!!!!!!!!, i know) which is Master Gunnery Sergeant/Sergeant Major.
You can also see my stats, my nick is thecana
This is a bug, and it really sucks:down: :down: :down: 
El CaNa


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah I see what you mean now, this sucks!

Tried EA but to no avail


----------



## Billdozer (Jun 20, 2007)

EA and DICE are having major problems with the stats since the 15th they are working on it and the problem is world wide.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Billdozer said:


> EA and DICE are having major problems with the stats since the 15th they are working on it and the problem is world wide.


Thanks for the information... :up:


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

So?, How long do you think they will take to sort it out?

I think I feel some online betting coming on. Well I say by 30th :s (hopefully)

<<<<<<<< Get your bets in now :up: >>>>>


----------



## Billdozer (Jun 20, 2007)

I play Bf2 alot plus DOD, the issue is real big at EA. The problem started just before the weekend nobody really noticed it,as the weekend continued more people started reporting stat problems. But, it was ignored at first because everyone knows that it takes more time to up date over the weekend. By Monday morning they realized that they had a major and I mean MAJOR situation on their hands . As I said before this is world wide scenerio and will have some major repurcusions down the road. It may take up to a week before your stats, medals, badges, and promotions are figured out. Some are reporting that there are some servers starting to show stats, but they fill up fast. You can still play just no collection of stats. I believe it was a hacker/cheat that got caught and they wiped his/her stats and this may be revenge , just my theory thou.

Billdozer


----------



## bronxbg (Jun 26, 2007)

so.. anybody know some news about when EA will fix the problem??


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

NA m8 I dont have a clue. I've been contacting EA regularly and asking the same question.

:up:


----------



## bronxbg (Jun 26, 2007)

Good news man.. I played yesterday and I got my kills/deaths.. so I think EA finally solve the problem..  Hope to see you playing again.. what's your nickname btw..?


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just recieved the veteran resupply award and I went to BFHQ and nothing was there. Stats are not fixed for some.


----------



## bronxbg (Jun 26, 2007)

Well yesterday I recieved the Airborne Ribbon and today it is on BFHQ and the sites for stats.. At least its a sign that EA are doing some work..


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

Well today guys I got my Vet resupply and am now waiting to see if it updates. I've previously had some points added, but not all of my past points that I earned, I wonder if we will recieve these??

But EA must be making some progress if we are all getting some points  

:up:


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

My BF2 name is c.dennis

I havnt got any my badges that ive earned or ribbons etc.... This is annoying.

Is any1 up for some stats padding when they fix the problem. just to make it even


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

NeVeRReSt said:


> My BF2 name is c.dennis
> 
> I havnt got any my badges that ive earned or ribbons etc.... This is annoying.
> 
> Is any1 up for some stats padding when they fix the problem. just to make it even


Stat padding is against EA's rules and TOS -- and it's also morally wrong.


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

"morally wrong", lol

Well I just want the stats back that I earned and I dont care how I get them.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

NeVeRReSt said:


> "morally wrong", lol
> 
> Well I just want the stats back that I earned and I dont care how I get them.


Yeah, maybe that was taking it a bit far... but I understand your frustration.


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

So are you up for a bit of stat padding then


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

NeVeRReSt said:


> So are you up for a bit of stat padding then


SURE!   :up:


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

are we all sure we're talking about the same problem here?
Cuz what happened to me wasn't that i didnt get the ribbons, etc. It was that I don't get promoted for getting the necessary points after the necessary badges...


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I am still not getting ribbons/badges but my other stats are working now.


----------



## bronxbg (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm getting everything.. idk about you guys but its updating for me.. :up:


----------



## Farion (Aug 7, 2007)

Im up for stat padding if your still interested.

Xfire: exo911

In-Game: Hadouken911


----------



## fear_207 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey i have a problem with may stats 1st i get ranks but it dont update i am rigester from 2006 on bf2 since then i got no stats no time everything is on a big fat 0 i downloaded the patch but when i installe the patch the game doent work when i go into may account it kicks me out of the game i dont know what to do anymore  can anybody email me at [email protected] or just reply plzz


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

NeVeRReSt said:


> Well thx for the reply but I usually use http://www.bf2s.com/ to check my stats anyway.
> 
> My nickname is > c.dennis all I need to become first seargent is basic engineer badge, I've recieve this medal about 2 times now it dosnt get registered.
> 
> Check my nickname out and see.


I'm a bit beyond 1st Sgt. http://bf2s.com/player/43388499/

I rarely play anymore. I'm missing my Veteran Armor Badge by about 12 hours in order to make Brigadier General.


----------



## fear_207 (Feb 17, 2008)

u see the problem is i can go to bf2 stats all may stuff is blank or a 0 or it says i cant find may nickname what do i do


----------



## fear_207 (Feb 17, 2008)

here is may pid code 77749246 may nic is fear_207


----------



## fear_207 (Feb 17, 2008)

if anyone can help me check it out for me plzz


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

fear_207 said:


> here is may pid code 77749246 may nic is fear_207


This player has been looked up and found to have less than 100 global points.
BF2S.com does not track players with less than 100 points.
This player is due for an update in 01:59:50.


----------



## fear_207 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey so that tells me i dont have 100 points but how can i see what is may points if it dont update may time and everything everything is a big fat o so i dont know how many points i have and still too go can it be the patch i didnt install or what


----------



## killernightmare (Jun 30, 2008)

you know that BHQ for your stats on BF2 well the reason why you might not have your stats is because the only server you only can go on is playonteam <----- thats the only server what will give you your stats for BHQ. The reason why i know because i had the game for 3 years now and i used to go on playonteam and it gived me all my stats. but there one problem. the server is now actually on no more but you be lucky if you find the server playonteam. just thought i tell you guys


----------



## killernightmare (Jun 30, 2008)

you know that BHQ for your stats on BF2 well the reason why you might not have your stats is because the only server you only can go on is playonteam <----- thats the only server what will give you your stats for BHQ. The reason why i know because i had the game for 3 years now and i used to go on playonteam and it gived me all my stats. but there one problem. the server is now actually on no more but you be lucky if you find the server playonteam. just thought i tell you guys


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

fear_207 said:


> hey so that tells me i dont have 100 points but how can i see what is may points if it dont update may time and everything everything is a big fat o so i dont know how many points i have and still too go can it be the patch i didnt install or what


make sure your playing of ranked servers, they're the one with the rank icon on the left. only those servers count the points you get in-game.


----------

